# Help Klonopin



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

Can somebody help me and send klonopin via DHL, i will pay for everything including your services. I am living at Uzbekistan, Please help, i need klonopin and i am desperate for relief,

Thank you.


----------



## nicewon (Aug 10, 2017)

I thought u recovered from dp?


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

nicewon said:


> I thought u recovered from dp?


i need relief from DR...


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

time2wakeup said:


> In the meantime maybe try a huge dose of valerian root, kava kava, or another benzo-like herb? Alcohol is also similar to benzos


No man, i have no time to waste... i need fast acting drug


----------



## nicewon (Aug 10, 2017)

dam how they not prescribe benzos over there? you can get em here like candy...


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

nicewon said:


> dam how they not prescribe benzos over there? you can get em here like candy...


my country psychiatry level is below the floor and klonopin is simply restricted here, so i need help from someone here


----------



## nicewon (Aug 10, 2017)

thanksforbeingalive said:


> my country psychiatry level is below the floor and klonopin is simply restricted here, so i need help from someone here


thats terrible man in canada you could go to the hospital say your having a panic attack n get a full bottle of 5mg of klonopin or see your doctor


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

nicewon said:


> thats terrible man in canada you could go to the hospital say your having a panic attack n get a full bottle of 5mg of klonopin or see your doctor


good trolling level)) but anyway i need this med


----------



## nicewon (Aug 10, 2017)

thanksforbeingalive said:


> good trolling level)) but anyway i need this med


not trolling im serious its real easy to get here if you have anxiety. its terrible for u long term tho pret sure it causes dementia


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

nicewon said:


> not trolling im serious its real easy to get here if you have anxiety. its terrible for u long term tho pret sure it causes dementia


maybe you can send me klonopin via DHL or Fedex?


----------



## nicewon (Aug 10, 2017)

thanksforbeingalive said:


> maybe you can send me klonopin via DHL or Fedex?


duno man doesnt sound like a good idea to send drugs/medication through mail when your country doesnt even prescribe it lol


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

It is illegal to share or receive prescription medications. Thread locked. While I sympathize with your situation, I cannot allow this to be on the forum.


----------

